# How to Get 5.1/7.1 from Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GB through HDMI?



## xDaemon (Feb 15, 2021)

Hello, I hope some one could help me. On my PC, I have *Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GB *but can not get it work with 5.1/7.1 sound it shows only stereo, I already installed SPDIF in my mobo GA-B75-D3V and i can get 5.1/7.1! What i have to do and/or which driver have to install to get 5.1/7.1 sound through HDMI so I can enjoy movies with 5.1/7.1 sound. My AMP is Onkyo TX-SR508. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JayCan73 (Feb 15, 2021)

right click your windows volume control, select playback devices, then select configure to enable 5.1 etc, should be that easy


----------



## xDaemon (Feb 15, 2021)

JayCan73 said:


> right click your windows volume control, select playback devices, then select configure to enable 5.1 etc, should be that easy


----------



## JayCan73 (Feb 16, 2021)

what device are you selecting? it should have the option for 5.1 if it's connected to your videocards hdmi out as long as what's connected to it supports 5.1 or better. what are you connecting it to?


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

xDaemon said:


> Hello, I hope some one could help me. On my PC, I have *Sapphire Radeon RX 580 Nitro+ 8GB *but can not get it work with 5.1/7.1 sound it shows only stereo, I already installed SPDIF in my mobo GA-B75-D3V and i can get 5.1/7.1! What i have to do and/or which driver have to install to get 5.1/7.1 sound through HDMI so I can enjoy movies with 5.1/7.1 sound. My AMP is Onkyo TX-SR508. Thanks in advance!


The issue is the card, There is no ARC/ARCe so there it is there.
Go to control panel sound



I have explained this here many times. 
If this does not work then well there is some thing else you can do just start here. 
You will need to go with Nvidia cards they have ARC/ARCe.



xDaemon said:


> View attachment 188517


LOL weak.


----------



## xDaemon (Feb 16, 2021)

trickson said:


> The issue is the card, There is no ARC/ARCe so there it is there.
> Go to control panel sound
> View attachment 188548
> I have explained this here many times.
> ...


Well, maybe is not the card, because when I plug in the HDMI cable is shows it as second display
  
and i can use it only when I duplicate or extend those displays,
 
but then some time when I want to play game in High res not allowing me to select highest res than 1080p!


----------



## delshay (Feb 16, 2021)

Not an expert on this, but don't you have to plug it into a dedicated HDMI port which support ARC. Out of all the HDMI socket on my old TV, only one socket supports ARC.   ..checking again all my TVs only have one ARC HDMI socket, where the others are normal HDMI input.


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

delshay said:


> Not an expert on this, but don't you have to plug it into a dedicated HDMI port which support ARC. Out of all the HDMI socket on my old TV, only one socket supports ARC.   ..checking again all my TVs only have one ARC HDMI socket, where the others are normal HDMI input.


Yes and if the video card doesn't support ARC/ARCe then you are screwed.
I have the same or similar card my system is a Denon AVR True Atmos surround sound Had my RX580 in this system only to find it doesn't "Talk" to the Denon or the TV at all. It is like AMD just stopped at offering 2 channel sound or ARCe or just a Audio return control because why offer that? 99.9999999999% of users have and use headphones or onboard sound.
If you want full control over sound through the HDMI output of a computer video card you will have to use Nvidia cards. Sorry that is just the way it is (At least this is what I have found to be the case).


----------



## xDaemon (Feb 16, 2021)

trickson said:


> Yes and if the video card doesn't support ARC/ARCe then you are screwed.
> I have the same or similar card my system is a Denon AVR True Atmos surround sound Had my RX580 in this system only to find it doesn't "Talk" to the Denon or the TV at all. It is like AMD just stopped at offering 2 channel sound or ARCe or just a Audio return control because why offer that? 99.9999999999% of users have and use headphones or onboard sound.
> If you want full control over sound through the HDMI output of a computer video card you will have to use Nvidia cards. Sorry that is just the way it is (At least this is what I have found to be the case).


So, i have to use it like this or buy Nvidia card? Can you tell me which driver is better to use it with my AMP, RX580 Card and/or SPDIF on my mobo, without buying new one! Thanks.


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

xDaemon said:


> So, i have to use it like this or buy Nvidia card? Can you tell me which driver is better to use it with my AMP, RX580 Card and/or SPDIF on my mobo, without buying new one! Thanks.


There is little that can be done to make the RX card work the way you want. 
From my experience there is little you can do you are relegated to PCM using the Radeon card. SPDIF will also net you PCM You wont get any True HDMI sound sorry it is what it is. 
Thank all the gamers that use them stupid headphone and/or them cheep plastic PC speakers and settling for that CRAP. 
Nvidia at least cares some. Offering ARC/ARCe.


----------



## CityCultivator (Feb 16, 2021)

trickson said:


> There is little that can be done to make the RX card work the way you want.
> From my experience there is little you can do you are relegated to PCM using the Radeon card. SPDIF will also net you PCM You wont get any True HDMI sound sorry it is what it is.
> Thank all the gamers that use them stupid headphone and/or them cheep plastic PC speakers and settling for that CRAP.
> Nvidia at least cares some. Offering ARC/ARCe.


You say of HDMI ARC.
How does that work on Nvidia?
I know of ARC allowing TVs, which are video receiving devices to transmit audio *back *to amplifier, which is usually a video sending device, but not in video cards, where the device is a video sending device.

Searching of a way to directly connect receiver to video card on Nvidia gets me results of people requiring to use clone output, or using receiver video output.
Are you using clone mode, or having a TV/monitor connected to the receiver? (you can help in answering with a screenshot of display settings)


----------



## trickson (Feb 16, 2021)

CityCultivator said:


> You say of HDMI ARC.
> How does that work on Nvidia?
> I know of ARC allowing TVs, which are video receiving devices to transmit audio *back *to amplifier, which is usually a video sending device, but not in video cards, where the device is a video sending device.
> 
> ...


Look all I know is that some how the HDMI/ ARC on the computer video card to the TV and the ARC on the AVR did not nor does it work the same way when I use an AMD video card vs Nvidia.
When I use the Nvidia card the ARC shows up on my display, The system will automatically turn on on and off with out using remote, the sound system will automatically detect Dolby Atomos or Dolby Digital 5.1 and so on and change it automatically. It also will do this for video games as well. every AMD card I have used fails to do this. SO there it is there.
I can not tell you what it is but my guess is that some where AMD doesn't support ARC/ARCe this is my ONLY logical conclusion since NO one even there techs can answer this as well.

This is all using HDMI cables from one system to the AVR. SO there is a Full 4K HDMI cable from the computers video card to the Denon AVR then the TV has one from it to the AVR and so on...
All I have to do is turn the computer on and the TV and AVR system come to life can your system do that? Can it do the same when you turn off the computer? Mine does. Also it automatically switches from one to the other, So say I want to play a casket tape? well I just put the tape in push play and the AVR Denon (With the computer and everything on) will automatically change over to "Media player" (that is the assigned location of tape player) and play the tape when done and you turn off player it will change back in 10 seconds or you can manually do it. Does your system do that? If not you may want a better AVR and Nvidia card.
All I need do is set it and for get it.
I can NOT however do this if I use AMD video cards Literally had to do every thing step by step manually every time it was maddening! This is why I no longer use them in my main rig.
Nvidia TUF all the way FTW!


----------

